# Surge Algorithm



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Tonight this area went from no surge straight to a 4.5x along with the text message to notify of the surge. It lasted about 2 minutes then instantly went away. No gradual increase nor decrease. Many cars appeared immediately after but no surge for the rest of the night.

Strange ... I've never known an algorithm to work quite like it did tonight. Instant on, then instant off. HMMMMmmm....


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The surge is like uber teasing the drivers like throwing out a bone to which several dogs pounce on.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Its a ploy to get the drivers that weren't going to drive to get out and drive. I have noticed less drivers in the last few weeks.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

It's quite useful for picking up drunks.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

It could simply be the "supply repositioning" that's been rumoured to be going on


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber is Pavlov, and drivers are Pavlov's dog. 

Be a human being. Think for yourself and ignore Uber's bullshit!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber is Pavlov, and drivers are Pavlov's dog.
> 
> Be a human being. Think for yourself and ignore Uber's bullshit!


more like a flea on Pavlov's dog.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber is Pavlov, and drivers are Pavlov's dog.
> 
> Be a human being. Think for yourself and ignore Uber's bullshit!


Uber Driver's salivate when there is a Ping?.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Just_in said:


> Uber Driver's salivate when there is a Ping?.


No. A surge.


----------



## Applantation (Feb 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Uber is Pavlov, and drivers are Pavlov's dog.
> 
> Be a human being. Think for yourself and ignore Uber's bullshit!


Exactly how I have been characterizing it.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

This morning I'm looking at coverage downtown. Surge for UberX is currently at 5x and has been for quite awhile. There is 1 UberX vehicle that has been sitting there without a customer for at least 20 minutes. The UberX fare to the airport would be $120.
However, there are 3 Uber Black Cars sitting downtown as well. No Black Car surge. The Black Car Fare to the airport would be $56. Which would you choose?

HMMMmmmmm ...

[email protected] Shenanigans


----------



## Mrpushpop (Feb 3, 2015)

People don't go for a 5x surge unless a MAJOR event lets out and then still only the desperate ones do it. As a driver, I don't understand the 5x surge. Just leave it at 3x or 2.5x for a longer period of time. And OMG STOP lowering the surge right after I take a ride. The passenger always cancels and your already headed somewhere dumb.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Just_in said:


> It's quite useful for picking up drunks.


And then driving them around in circles til the meter hits over $300 or more.


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

In a few days I am pretty sure I know how surge is working. Think about it some more and it will come to you. Keep in mind you as a driver are not the target audience for the surge.


----------

